# Howto mount fs read/write / trouble in single user mode



## Kusako (Apr 12, 2001)

Hi!
Does anyone know how to boot into single user mode and mount the root filesystem in read write mode?
Somehow my system got messed up and I'd like to change back some configs I made in /etc/...
Why does single user mode mount the file system read-only at all????? This is kind of stupid isn't it? On "normal" unices you uses single user mode for system updates and emergency repair, all things that require write access to the hard disk....

Also, how so you enable verbose mode during boot?
I tried option-v but it boots into single user mode as well as pressing option-s...

Also how do I cahnge init modes? Trying init 3, 5 or whatever gives an error init already running.

And another question: 
When I enter single user mode, I get the following message:
init: single user shell terminated, restarting
Followed by the root promt #

Is this normal?

any help appreciated-
Kusako


----------



## blb (Apr 12, 2001)

To make / read-write, simply run,

   mount -o update /

Now you should be able to fsck it (but note, if it's HFS/HFS+ you might have to use fsck_hfs specifically).


----------

